# Second puppy



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure if anyone remembers Buddy and I but we used to use this site a lot almost three years ago.
Anyway for those that do I've just purchased poo number two ( Betsy) and wanted to share her with you , Buddy is the perfect brother so far !
It was nice to re read my old posts to see how far I've come , happy memories


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is gorgeous. 
I've read lots of your old posts too  I hope you'll make lots of new ones now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I went back and looked. Buddy is adorable and so is Betsy. I really hope you guys hang around and share. Would love to watch her grow. She looks like my Willow.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh wow Betsy is a real darling!

Would love to see some more buddy pics too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Buddy and Betsy sounds so well together, she looks absolutely adorable x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Both of your dogs are stunners! You are lucky indeed! Please share more photos of them with us.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Both of your dogs are stunners! You are lucky indeed! Please share more photos of them with us.


Would it help your plight if we all got together and signed a petition to present to HO, with all these cute puppy pics on of Betsy & aero etc?? 
All those in favour of "fairlie needs a puppy" campaign, please raise your hands


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Of course I remember you Donna and the lovely Buddy. How is it going with 2? Betsy is gorgeous - how old is she?
Billy is coming up 3 years in a July too and we are also getting poo 2 in May (a girl this time) so would welcome any advice!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys amazing with her , really gentle and let's her get away with everything !
I think she'll end up being in charge as she grows lol
She's perfect at night in the crate no crying .
Toilet training harder with two , so lots of accidents .


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Buddy looks almost chocolate with high lights in that picture - does he look more roan when his coat is shorter - he really is a stunning 'poo and Betsy just looks sweet. 
I'm sure now that the weather has started being nicer toilet training will get easier.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Aww they look lovely together?
Can I ask Donna - does Buddy still use a crate in the day or at night and if not how do you find that works with one in the crate?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Buddy and Betsy are lovely. Congrats on Poo 2. I find Phoebe, my number 2 ) and Max keep each other entertained all day long, so number 2 is much less tiring for me. Max, however, is looking ragged round the edges!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Donna, I certainly remember you, I used to love hearing about Buddy as he sounded just like my Dudley in character - you went through it all earlier! Is he still as bouncy or has he calmed down a little in his old age? Dudley has calmed down somewhat and seems to have a little more respect for some other dogs now, but still wants to jump all over people that say hello! Congrats on getting a new puppy, she looks gorgeous.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy is a dream dog now really contented fabulous with other dogs etc . He sleeps in crate still at night but in the day if I go out he has run of the house , he's never chewed anything in my house he just sleeps until I come back.
The two are getting on really well , starting to get a bit more full on now but he's still really gentle with her ( she's a little minx with him )
Betsy is actually an F1b I wanted a different mix her mum ( cockapoo ) was from a show cocker and poodle.
Very funny yesterday as Buddy still needs a walk so I've brought a baby sling to put Betsy in ( I got some funny looks lol )
Not sure why my photos are to the side ??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww, look at that face, she is adorable. Someone else will tell you about sideways/upside down pics, its quite common! I'm still using camera and laptop to do photo's.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Donna, doesn't time fly xxx, I was talking about you this weekend with Mairi wondering if no2 had arrived yet, and I was going to ask if she was a back cross but you've just answered that. She looks like she'll have a curly coat, Fergus is very curly but really easy to manage. Glad they're getting on so well x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Karen ,
Yes I really wanted a f1b and a red ( I know you shouldn't pick pup just for colour but couldn't help it lol ) I actually went for the lightest pup in the litter I just loved her white markings ( plus she just came over and snuggled up to me ... Sold !)
Buddy is roan but his white bits are hard to see now and it does look like he has highlights lol

My daughter still loves getting in the crate with the dogs lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks happy to be in there lol . Buddy is dark isn't he ??? Is he lighter when he's clipped? After all it was a chocolate you wanted originally wasn't it ? Betsy's markings are lovely, I love the white against the red x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes he is very dark you can still see the white bits but not as noticeable any more.
I usually keep him this length so have never had him clipped really short.
When I look back from when he was a pup he looks totally
Different in colour now .... But just as cute and he still has a naughty streak !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna,
3 years really?? what the heck! time does fly!
glad you have number two...she is gorgeous!! and Buddy is lovely looking. glad he is a dream dog for you


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Donna, Betsy looks a beauty! Nice to hear Buddy has grown up nicely, his puppy tales kept a lot of us smiling. Looking back it can't have been as bad as it felt at the time as you have gone for number two! Lol.
Thanks for the update


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep puppyhood must of slipped my mind!
Mind you Betsy is a very easy pup , Buddy plays with her all the time though so maybe that's why I'm finding it easier.


----------

